# autometer gauges



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i have a question about the autometer gauges. which is better - the electrical or the mechanical? what are the pros and cons of each? any info would be great. thanx.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Electrical for sure! As they eliminate any fluids passing throught the fire wall and into cabin. A con is that they tend to more expensive but a pro is also that they are a lot nicer to have. especially the full swoop on start up ones.

EVL


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what does the full sweep do? i've seen that on a few different gauges, and i never quite figured it out. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Iczer200sx (May 23, 2002)

i'd recommend mechanical gauges for the pressurized gauges such as oil pressure. it reacts quicker to any changes.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

A full sweep gauge simply make sthe needle make a "full sweep" of the gauge on ignition. that make it more accurate and better for finer tuning as it is more accurate.

event aht sounds like a autometer ad it is not. plus that look kinda cool when you see them working for the first time and you turn your key and all your gauges "dance around"

EVL


----------

